# Smear Tests & TTC



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Sorry didn't know where to post this question?

I have been putting my smear test off with TTC I've just not sorted it. 
What I'm concerned about is it states to arrange the smear for around day 14 of your cycle...well that is prime TTC time?! It states to refrain from intercourse for 48 hrs before the test? 
How does this work when TTC then?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

The main reason they say day 14 is because in women with an average 28 day cycle there is a strong chance you won't be bleeding and it won't need to be cancelled or rearranged at the last minute! In reality it can successfully and comfortably be done be pretty much any time you aren't bleeding.

However, a smear test is a million times more important than one months ttc. Abnormal cells identified from a smear tests can cause cervical cancer, which can sometimes take away a womans chance to carry a child, and can even take away a womans life. Im not trying to scare you, but it's vitally important that you have your smear test - the majority of the time everything will be ok, but sometimes abnormalities can be identified that, if left, could have progressed to cervical cancer.

Again, I'm not trying to scare you, but it's a really important test and I don't think women are often told just how important it is.

If you are really concerned about missing out on a month TTC book it for day 10 of your cycle (assuming you have a 28 day cycle and don't usually bleed for more than a week.) Although if you have an average cycle that's 30 days plus you could still have it on CD14 as it would lilkely be before you ovulate.

Good luck xxx


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Don't take the 14 days literally.  They just want to avoid blood in the sample (although my private GP said that shouldn't really matter these days).  I had mine done on day 20 I think.


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks.
Well just phoned to book it and there are no nurses available until mid December(!) Ive got it booked for then and hopefully the dates will work out ok that cycle!


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

please get it done asap

ive been asking for one for years after being sexually active for over 10 years and having had 5 children in 7 years at the age of 25. however i was always told i 'wasnt allowed'. i put mine off for only 4 months due to pregnancy and have recently been diagnosed with CIN3  Which i believe is the stage right before cervical cancer. apparently it has to progress through CIN1 & 2 first which takes approx 6 years.

luckily i have had my children but if i hadnt have id be utterly deverstated by this news as the treatment needed can cause all kinds of problems with pregnancy and delivery

x


----------

